# euro tails



## z28camaro373 (Jul 10, 2003)

does anyone make aftermarket euro tailights (that arent 180sx lights) for the s13 240?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

for fastback, only options u got is the tail lights all usdm 240sx fastback has or the jdm 180sx kouki tail lights

for coupe, none at all.. you could go to clear corners and get half clear/half red tail lights










euro tail lights, euro-lights, altezza lights, whatever u call them look rice =/ unless it's on an is300


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

My friend saw a S13 FB with clear tails about 3 weeks ago. He really thought i should sell my car when he saw it, and 3 other S13s that where modifed in poor taste that night.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

z28camaro373 said:


> *does anyone make aftermarket euro tailights (that arent 180sx lights) for the s13 240? *


I saw a 240 with an integra rear conversion with euro tails. Let me tell you that is some ugly shit.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea thats kind of ricey


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: euro tails*



nx2000 said:


> *I saw a 240 with an integra rear conversion with euro tails. Let me tell you that is some ugly shit. *


did you track him down and beat the shiat out of him?? honda parts don't go on nissans..vise versa..


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

YES PLEAZZZ KEEP HONDA PARTS ON HONDAS.... the only good cars r the ones they dont make euros for  ... example> 240, rx-7's, supras and 3000gt's... hehehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i saw some guy do a supra tailight swap onto his 240 with a 300zx front end it looked nice IMO


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

ah... not my style.. i might jus go with those half white and half red tails... they look ok... and i got news!!.. once a gradutae high school im gettin an rb25 ... !!! so right now i have to save up... so my car will be stock for a while...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..so how old are you right now??


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

16 yo....


----------



## z28camaro373 (Jul 10, 2003)

will the 180sx taillights work with the factory 240sx center piece?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea pretty sure they would


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

z28camaro373 said:


> *will the 180sx taillights work with the factory 240sx center piece? *


nope, the stock center piece is a rectangle shape while the 180 tails center piece is slanted at the edges


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

i like my rice in bowls, not cars.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

'91 240sx said:


> *nope, the stock center piece is a rectangle shape while the 180 tails center piece is slanted at the edges *


*sigh*
89-95 180 are square edge lights, 96+ 'type x' 180 are slanted.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *i like my rice in bowls, not cars. *


LOL, hahah that is a good one


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

Joel said:


> **sigh*
> 89-95 180 are square edge lights, 96+ 'type x' 180 are slanted. *


well excuse me....*sigh*


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

'91 240sx said:


> *well excuse me....*sigh* *


sorry - came out wrong


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

welll LA DI DA


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like my rice with some bul-gogi and kimchi


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i like my rice fried with a little bit of scrambled egg in it. mmm.....chinese....i'm making myself hungry!


----------



## z28camaro373 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok, so is that a yes to the factory center piece working on a 91 fastback with 180sx tails?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually, that would be a NO, but go ahead and try it!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *actually, that would be a NO, but go ahead and try it! *


hahahahahaah  for jdm 180sx kouki tail lights, you need the tail lamps, *CENTER PIECE*, and under garnish. just buy it from jspec or something and you'll get everything that you'll need. there's a sticky in the general section on silvia bodywork by the way


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Keep the godam rice off our Silvias or
















RICE RICE BABY


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol that is funny up there ^^^ LOL:jump:


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Those lights match the center piece where the reverse white shows. It would look uniform and not ricey like the Honda tail lights.

Thecollector
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

praise god that they dont make alteza lights for nissan 240sx's...


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this isnt club si, or any other honda forum.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: euro tails*



nx2000 said:


> *I saw a 240 with an integra rear conversion with euro tails. Let me tell you that is some ugly shit. *



did you ever thought that it coulda been a freakin honda with nissan shit??? but that is whack nonetheless. god, when do ppl realize that honda dont go with nissan!!!


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hi...i'm bob and i like geytezzas

can you hook me up man???
i think they are really fuckin cool
my mom says i can get some when i graduate from high school...

will i be cool if i pull geytezzaz'z from my ass?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this thread is turning GAY.. if you have a 240sx fastback, go jdm 180sx kouki tail lights. if you have a 240sx coupe, leave ur tail lights alone or go to clear corners


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

rudeboy said:


> *will i be cool if i pull geytezzaz'z from my ass? *


shoot, in my book, if you can pull antyhing from ur ass, that isn't shit, your cool


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where can you buy 180sx lights for an s13 hb


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ebay, along with countless or internet sites.


----------

